# Where is the best place to buy in Dubai ?



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy in Dubai at the moment for holiday home and for renting purposes ?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Palm Jumeirah


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

For projects that are ready:

Apartments: Dubai Marina or the Greens
Villas: Emirates Living


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

at the moment id stay away from the marina and emirates hills, its still not fully developed and do you really wanna be living somewhere where you see construction trucks and what have ya all the single time. plus, its somewhat far from the city. id say sheikh zayed road before interchange 1 is ideal. the murooj complex is fantastic and so are the other residential towers. marriot suites on the creek is also a good choice. regarding villas, if suggest anything in garhoud, mankhool or jumaira.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I was really only referring to already-completed freehold projects, which is why I didn't mention anything further in town


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

In my opinion, based on location, scenery, value, quality, exceptional facilities.... THE JUMEIRAH ISLANDS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Jumerirah islands, no developed yet, unless u wana live on the sea


----------



## guy_in_dubai (Jun 7, 2006)

jumeirah islands, palm jumeirah, emirates hills


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

they are all over prices and over rates, quality sucks, if u ask me


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Jumeirah Lake Towers - renting 

Dubai Marina - living and holiday home


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL Renting / liviong arabian ranches!!!!!! good rents, good community, dubailand location! 

buying depends on when you want the completion date to be...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

there really is no true answer... its all opinion / speculation... maybe i overstated, haha


----------



## carpetking (May 24, 2006)

The best place in dubai is Dubai-Marina.
-top location
-top restaurants
-top marina/seaview
-freehold
-top buildings
I want to live here.....


----------

